

Swombat's Founder's Library - Excellent Resource for Entrepreneurs - pathik
http://swombat.com/founders_library

======
naner
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2473832>

------
j2labs
I really appreciate when people take the time to put together archives of
excellent reading like this. I know the quality of swombat from HN, so I know
this reading list will be awesome.

Thank you.

------
swombat
Note: if you just want to read a random 10 articles from the Library, just
load up the front page:

<http://swombat.com/>

